# Ffr And Ivus



## mshelly87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Hello everyone I was wondering if someone could help me. I work for an interventional cardiology practice and we do FFR's and IVUS for the other cardiology practice as they do not have an interventional cardiologist on staff. These procedure codes are add on codes and therefore not payable unless we do the primary procedure which we are not. Is there anyway to get this service paid appropriately? I have talked to many people about this and the one thing I have been told is that sometimes practices set up agreements between practices where the practice performing the primary procedure bills for the FFR or IVUS under our physician NPI then submits the reimbursment to us with the understanding that we can not collect anymore than is allowed. Is this legal? I  am not really sure what i think about it. Any help would be appreciated.


----------

